# Speedometer problems...



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

The car is a 91 240SX. The problem is this... The entire instrument cluster works just fine except the speedometer/odometer. Sometimes it will not work at all, other times it will pop up to 120 when I am only going 25, sometimes it will sit there in the middle and bounce back and forth between 40 and 80, basically it's messed up and it doesn't work properly. My first guess would be that I need a new speedometer cable and while I have done a search on ths subject I haven't found an exact answer as to what my problem could be. Some have said to replace the entire gauge cluster while others are saying to just relplace the speedometer cable. Either way has anyone else had this problem on their 240 and if so what was the fix?


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

try checking the gear teeth at the speedometer sensor at the tranny. there plastic teeth usually break or wear.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

PumpinIron said:


> The car is a 91 240SX. The problem is this... The entire instrument cluster works just fine except the speedometer/odometer. Sometimes it will not work at all, other times it will pop up to 120 when I am only going 25, sometimes it will sit there in the middle and bounce back and forth between 40 and 80, basically it's messed up and it doesn't work properly. My first guess would be that I need a new speedometer cable and while I have done a search on ths subject I haven't found an exact answer as to what my problem could be. Some have said to replace the entire gauge cluster while others are saying to just relplace the speedometer cable. Either way has anyone else had this problem on their 240 and if so what was the fix?


 thats ur speed sensor
http://www.partsamerica.com/Product...S&mfrpartnumber=7799555&parttype=1179&ptset=A


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

Dang, that sure is an expensive part. I should see if I can locate a used one!


----------



## techgeek (Jun 30, 2006)

My '90 does the same thing... I've been ignoring it. I assumed it was just a bad sensor, so it's good to know that others have solved this. Thanks!


----------

